# Robert Godfrey/Sinclair Ferguson Coming to Puritan Seminary



## dannyhyde (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello PB'ers,

FYI, there are some great courses this Spring, May 2009, at Puritan Seminary in Grand Rapids. Please feel free to pass this along to others.

Any who may want to audit one or both of these may contact Henk Kleyn, Admissions Director (616.977.0599 ext.120 or [email protected]).

*Church History 854—Reformation in the Netherlands*
_Dr. W. Robert Godfrey_
May 11–14, 12:30–4:15 in Room 2

*Church History 859—Westminster Assembly*
_Dr. Sinclair Ferguson_
May 14: 1:00–5:00
May 15: 8:30–11:30 & 12:30–3:30
May 16: 8:30–11:30 & 12:30–2:30

Hope to see some of you then.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 7, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> *Church History 854—Reformation in the Netherlands*
> _Dr. W. Robert Godfrey_
> May 11–14, 12:30–4:15 in Room 2



Thanks for pointing this out, Danny.

This might work for me. I was planning to go to GR to do some research in the spring, so I might be able to take this in too.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 7, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> dannyhyde said:
> 
> 
> > *Church History 854—Reformation in the Netherlands*
> ...



I'll be there for both classes, Wes, finishing up my coursework for my ThM, and then it's on to the thesis.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 7, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> I'll be there for both classes, Wes, finishing up my coursework for my ThM, and then it's on to the thesis.



Awesome. I really hope it works out for me.


----------

